# Project Achievement Hunter, Suggestions?



## Kahouse (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I am doing my second build. But I decided to do a Water-Cooled PC Desk Mod.
It will take me a while to get all the parts I want but the wait will be worth it. Here are the parts i'm going to use:

Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor

Swiftech MCR320-XP &quot;eXtreme Performance&quot; Radiator 360, 120mm x 3, Triple Fan x2

Phobya Balancer 450 black nickel Resevoir x4

Bitspower Matte Black HD Liquid Cooler - HD-S350 x4

EK Supremacy EVO Universal CPU Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel CSQ (EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel (Original CSQ))

EK GeForce 780 GTX Ti VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel + Acetal (EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel)

Alphacool HF D5 Top - Black Acetal w/ Swiftech MCP655-PWM Pump Installed

Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste

Asus MAXIMUS VII FORMULA ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

Lian-Li Replacement PC-6X Motherboard Tray - Black

Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive x2

Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive x2

Western Digital WD Green 1TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive x3

Western Digital Green 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive

EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Superclocked ACX Video Card*(2-Way SLI)* x2

Corsair RM 1000W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply x2

mod/smart Green Illuminated Bulgin Style Latching Vandal Switch - 22mm -Black Housing - Ring Illumination

MNPCTech 22mm Hole, 16mm Hole Switch Plate Black

mod/smart Red Illuminated Bulgin Style Momentary Vandal Switch - 16mm -Black Housing - Ring Illumination

Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer

Asus Xonar Phoebus 24-bit 96 KHz Sound Card

Asus Xonar Essence STX 24-bit 192 KHz Sound Card

Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm Fan x14

1ST PC CORP. FC-FC5V3-BK Controller, Panel

1ST PC CORP. FC-FC8-B 8-channel Fan Controller

Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor x3

Razer DeathStalker Wired Gaming Keyboard

Razer Chimaera 5.1 Channel Headset

Creative Labs GigaWorks T20 Series II 28W 2ch Speakers

mod/smart Professional Kobra System Sleeving Kit - UV Green

I want to make this a monster. If you guys have any suggestions on what I need or don't need, please comment.

Here is the link to the list I created: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Kahouse/saved/Zzj9TW


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is the prototype design and dimensions on google sketchup:


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just to play devils advocate, I suggest you could always scrap custom water initially (if you had to) for an x99 setup/single 980ti and build on it as needed.


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks, I might do that. Just get the essentials to get it up and running then add on as I go.


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 30, 2015)

I decided to build my Desk with a AH theme. I have love these guys and there videos have helped me to get through some rough times

For those who don't know who Achievement Hunter is here is there link to there website and YouTube channels:

http://achievementhunter.com/

https://www.youtube.com/user/AchievementHunter

https://www.youtube.com/user/LetsPlay


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 30, 2015)

I have finished my final design for my desk. I apologize for the horrible hand writing but here is what I have:










 



 



 



 



 



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

It is going to be a Achievement Hunter Theme, so black and green will be the main colors.


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not that good with liquid cooling setup but I made a basic diagram of the way i will put it in the desk. The arrows show the flow of the coolant. Some feedback on this would be great. It would be great. Again I'm sorry for the bad hand-writing, and ignore the misspell I made.


----------



## Kahouse (Jul 31, 2015)

I am now in the process in buying the parts. I will update as I receive them. Please comment if you guys have any suggestions.


----------

